# markets



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

hi can any 1 tell me about any markets around pafos to limmisol as i would like to have stall wen i come even as far as napa would help 
thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

francisbl said:


> hi can any 1 tell me about any markets around pafos to limmisol as i would like to have stall wen i come even as far as napa would help
> thanks


There's a popular market on Sundays in Oroklini, just outside Larnaca and I think I read there was one at Ayia Thekla near Ayia Napa.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

francisbl said:


> hi can any 1 tell me about any markets around pafos to limmisol as i would like to have stall wen i come even as far as napa would help
> thanks


Theres the duck pond in paphos along the Coral bay road on Sundays and Wednesdays. Also Timi market on Sundays.
At Limassol there is Fassouri market on Sundays.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

BabsM said:


> There's a popular market on Sundays in Oroklini, just outside Larnaca and I think I read there was one at Ayia Thekla near Ayia Napa.


thanks for that anymore news would be great 
cheers


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

ayia thekla is a wednesday and there is one in ayia napa on saturdays but in winter only.


----------

